# &    -

## V00D00People

\     " ".
     ?

----------


## derikpro

3   - -- ,    .      ,    .     ,       .  LINK

----------


## V00D00People

,     ?

----------


## derikpro

,      ,  ..  .
     ,     ,       .

----------


## V00D00People

50 ,   .  ?

----------


## derikpro

.      ,       .           .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 50 ,   .  ?

     !
   ,     -  ,  ,   .  ,    - .
         .    ,  "" ,    .   , ,    (    ).        . 
     !

----------


## V00D00People

,   -       .   -   ... 
       9 ,     150 .

----------


## derikpro

.                  - .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - .

     ,   .        .
   ,   (      -  ,  ,    ""  )   20,       ( 30-40  ).     .         .

----------


## derikpro

> ...     .

         .     .

----------


## erazer

. 
  - .    .  200 -    - (  ) -   (, )  (!),   ,    . -     -     .         -  ,  .        (!!!) -  ,    .           -        ,   :     ,  ,      (  ""       ) -      -  -.
       40-60,   -    - ,     " ".   -      . , ,       -       , , ,      ... 
  ,  -    .   ,   .   " ". 
    .   -  -    . 
,             -  ""     . 
     -   ,       ,    .     . , ,   -    ,     . 180-200         . 
     ,     ,        ...

----------

.     ,   ,    .    .

----------


## y-mob

> .     ,   ,    .    .

     10% !

----------


## 23q

,   ?   -  .
   4 )))     30   .

----------


## tayatlas

: ----. 
         ,       .    " "   .

----------


## 23q

> ,       .    " "   .

   .           80,      40-   .

----------


## V00D00People

> : ----. 
>          ,       .    " "   .

   ?     ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ?     ...

      , .

----------


## erazer

> : ----. 
>          ,       .    " "   .

       .   ""     .

----------


## y-mob

> .   ""     .

   !
         95.

----------

%  80 :)

----------


## y-mob

- , ,   ,      .
    :   -      .    200 , .  - 250   (  ).   .    .      )      . , ,  .        ...
     ,   !!!    !!!
 , ,   ,     (        ).

----------


## tayatlas

> .   ""     .

    
   -     - 570 
    -    - 820  
    ....     ,          .         .  ....     ,   .......

----------


## vladd

> -     - 570

  +    ,  "" ()  (1-2 ).
    . 
 "".       ,    "". 
P.S.
    1-2 ,   4-5,  ,    ?

----------


## erazer

> -     - 570 
>     -    - 820  
>     ....     ,          .         .  ....     ,   .......

         . 
     8.5 - 9 .       200 (   100,   ).     (4-5 )    .
      . 
 (!)      6  (    - ..    ).        . 
              . ,         -      .     ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

3 , ,    ... 
    ...  
     tayatlas.

----------


## tayatlas

> . 
>               . ,         -      .     ,   .

  
               ?  
     ( ,   ,    ,   ?)      :    ,  .      - ....    1000  ..... . 
      :          :   ......    1000......  
      ?        ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> -     - 570 
>     -    - 820  
>     ....     ,          .         .  ....     ,   .......

  -  !            ,    (,  ""              _ -     - 570 
    -    - 820_ 
      ,    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

*vladd*, *erazer*, *wap-poltava*,     ,  ,                 ,

----------


## derikpro

.         ...  ** .  _     ._

----------


## erazer

> ?

         -    .    ,   .   

> :    ,  .      - ...

        .         .   

> ?        ?

       .    ,   .  ,  .         .   

> -  !            ,    (,  ""              _ -     - 570 
>     -    - 820_ 
>       ,    ...

          ,   -     .     ,       1.5 .
       .     .   

> *vladd*, *erazer*, *wap-poltava*,     ,  ,                 ,

  -,      -    .

----------


## Lindorie

,   ,  ,      -   .      .      -  ,    ,  ,   .    ,       .           -   -   !

----------


## tayatlas

.     ( ).   ..... 
          .    ,       200-300       ,    . 
         "" : 
  1) *  -* .  .         60-80 /,    ,      -     .       , ..     ,       -   .
  2) ** .   ""    130-150 /,      .        -     .
  3) *   ,    * .    .       ,   "",      ,        .      -   9    ,    ,          // +   -  .       -  .  ,     .       . 1,5 .
  4) ** .  .           ...0,2   100  .     ,        : 5  +    .  
           :         . . ?   -    :          ., -        .  
                                  , ..       .

----------


## derikpro

> .

    .        ...   .  
     -  - . .    60 /,       1.

----------


## V00D00People

*tayatlas*,    .           ""    ?

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*,    .           ""    ?

        -  . .     (     )  .    . 
                   .  -  30-40 ,   .      . 
      :       .      "". 
           :       .          .          .

----------


## kobieta

-   ?  ,       (    ),          ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> *vladd*, *erazer*, *wap-poltava*,     ,  ,                 ,

          -.      .     ,      .

----------


## kobieta

> -.      .     ,      .

   -  ?  ?

----------


## Tiramisu

---.  
        .     . : --,   -  -.

----------

> 

     ...
    ,       " " 90-100 .              -      ""  ,    60 .

----------

